
Plans to make Berlin's bus fleet 100% electric until 2030 (German) - doener
https://www.golem.de/news/dekarbonisierung-alle-berliner-busse-werden-elektrisch-2007-149544.html
======
doener
Good transator for German/English:
[https://www.deepl.com/translator](https://www.deepl.com/translator)

~~~
slater
Maybe use a better translator? It's "by 2030", not "until 2030".

